# Any electrician here? need wall outlet.



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Thinking of setting up a tank in my front entrance foyer but there is no electrical wall outlet. On the other side of the wall there is one outlet so I was thinking maybe it is possible to tap into that one outlet and create a new outlet in my entrance foyer. I don't know much about electrical. Do I need a permit? Are there issues with electrical codes? or is it something I can do fairly easily on my own. I googled it and it seems to be fairly straightforward but I would need to find out how many devices are already on the existing circuit and if it is OK to add that additional outlet to it. It's a 15A circuit.
Any advise? or how much would one of you charge for doing such an install?
Thanks


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

do it the ******* way

step 1: drill hole all the way through wall beside existing socket
step 2: run extension cord through hole in wall
step 3: sit down have beer
step 4: plug extension cord into wall socket
step 5: lay down have beer 
step 6: plug in power bar
voila, electrical on the other side of the wall






but in all seriousness, it is pretty simple to do although i would recommend having an electrician do it, shouldnt cost to much and as far as i know no permits are required


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

lol.. thanks. I actually thought about doing it the "*******" way just like you mentioned without the beer of course.. but it's so much more fun with the beer.. I like beer too.
I bought a power bar already yesterday at Costco. It's a Snap-on brand (like the expensive super cool tools they make). cost me $29 I think. 12 outlet power strip, 4 ft long (nice spacing of the electrical outlets), built in 15 amp circuit. Anodized red aluminium housing, comes with mounting hardware if you want to mount on a wall.

I would like to hear what other people think or would do.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Spit.fire's is the easiest and cheapest way. Not sure why you will need a beer break for a 30 second task :lol:

If you want to be adventurous and learn something new, go grab a (may be two) beer and read the following:

1. pick us an EZ-box a plug and a cover pate from Home Depot, and a long drill bit thick enough for a house wire, a couple feet of house wire,
2. pick up a 6 pack on the way home
3. stick beers in the fridge
4. turn off breaker to the existing outlet (optional) 
5. remove cover plate and existing plug from outlet box
6. check if beer is cold enough
7a. If the box is plastic drill through the back near an edge with a long drill bit, at an angle to where you want the outlet box, angled because there will not be enough room in the wall for two elec boxes back to back,
7b. If the box is metal, go have another beer and go through you phone directory to see if you have an electrician friend you have forgotten and offer him the other beers to have him finish off for you.)
8. if the box is plastic, drill hole to the other side
9. cut hole and test feed EZ box
10. Strip both ends of the wire, if done properly all you have to do is slip the bare wire into the little whole at the back of the plug,
11. Fish wire through existing box and secure to EZ box
12. Put EZ box in wall and install plug and cover plate
13. go to the other side of the wall and energy new plug by connecting to existing plug
14. If you have chosen not to turn off the breaker and got a jolt, reward yourself now with another beer,
15. Reinstall the existing plug and cover plate
16. If you have opted to turn off the breaker, you can now turn the breaker on now,
17. Test the new outlet for power.
18. If you have succeed, reward yourself with the other beers why straining at your grand achievement !
19. If you have failed, go to step 7b.

AND if you think this is too complicated, do it Spit.fire's way. But I really don't think a beer is necessary hehe.


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Spit.fire's is the easiest and cheapest way. Not sure why you will need a beer break for a 30 second task :lol:
> 
> If you want to be adventurous and learn something new, go grab a (may be two) beer and read the following:
> 
> ...


In other words, get an electrician. Electrical is not something u want to guess on. You want to make sure things meet code but also that it is safe and done correctly. The last thing u want is an electrical fire

Hire electrician and be ready to patch access holes


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

OMG!!! Do not listen to these Hillbillies.....
Your front foyer plug is more than likely on a circuit with other receptacles in the house, depending on how old your house is??????

If it is a newer house then you can probably expect no MORE than 10 receptacles (plugs) on that device(plug) Code states that No more than 12 but AS Electricians we do not like to put more then 10 on a 15amp circuit.

Now if your home is older (say) pre 80's hehehehe who knows how many outlets(when i say outlets i now mean Plugs and Lites on the same circuit) back in the day we were allowed to wire lights and plugs on the same breaker, today you can not do that.

I'm going to assume (thats a bad word) but it works here.. that your home is newer so you will or should have room to house another circuit(plug0 for your fish tank in your front foyer.

Now to wire it..

Are you coming up from the crawl space???? is there a crawl space? because all wiring can be done from below. 

If it 's a rancher style then all wiring has to be done from the attic, just remember if any of the wiring is done in a junction box, that Junction box has to be acessiable, meaning DO NOT HIDE IT...

as far as permits ..... nope you do not need one you are the home owner doing the work..


I have done many years of electricial in the feild and in school, that was way back then 20yr's ago and i know theres new code and rules to any wiring, I do not do this anymore as i found a new line of work thast pays much more.

If you are in doubt always call an Electrician, the way I look at it, it's your house or his/hers ticket!!!!


Cheers..

Rob..


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Hahahaha. Of course you need to know what you are doing and what you are tapping into. Or hire an electrician. I have no tickets for anything but have been around construction sites large and small for over 20 years now. This is not meant for everyone but there is a clean way to do things properly if you are determined to read a bit and practice a bit 

Sometime I think playing with fish tanks could be more dangerous.

I am not a licensed electrician but has run 110V underground wiring, prep all the electrical for my whole house A/C, ran 60A panel to my detached garage (inspected by City as well). I ran new breakers into the main panel with full power on - don't want to reset all the clocks in all the electronics :lol: It is like another hobby, I like the challenge but hate seeing things butchered.

Some people are born with golden spoons in their mouths. I forgot to ask my mom if I was born with tools in my hands  BTW, I sew (just a little bit) as well hehe.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

I guess I am going to decide on whether to do it the "*******" way or the way of the install of the outlet. In either case, I am going to figure out how many devices are currently running on that circuit including outlets and lights.
It would be interesting to know how much it would cost if an electrician were to do this then that way, I can make an informed decision about 1) DIY or 2) Hire the Professional or 3) ******* way which I can do easily.



gklaw said:


> Hahahaha. Of course you need to know what you are doing and what you are tapping into.....
> BTW, I sew (just a little bit) as well hehe.


Gklaw, you seem to be the kind of person who can do a lot of things. From reading your posts, are you a woodworker? so you can make aquarium stands, etc.. plywood aquarium, etc.. cool.



Slopster said:


> OMG!!! Do not listen to these Hillbillies.....
> Your front foyer plug is more than likely on a circuit with other receptacles in the house, depending on how old your house is??????
> 
> If it is a newer house then you can probably expect no MORE than 10 receptacles (plugs) on that device(plug) Code states that No more than 12 but AS Electricians we do not like to put more then 10 on a 15amp circuit.
> ...


Rob,
It's an older Vancouver Special built in the 70s, 2 levels, no crawl space, no attic.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I enjoyed the challenge of taking things apart and putting things back together. I think my cars are the only things I have not attempted to fix yet. Took my 20 years old laundry washer and repaired 3 time - that thing is only allowed to die when I die 

Next challenge - welding here I come.

Seriously, ******* it. Spit.fire is right. It's like you just plug an extension cord into the outlet - it is totally safe if you don't cut through the wire in the process. The wire will 99.999% either comes straight down along the stud or about 1 foot above behind the drywall and down along the stud.

The only thing is that you have to live with two holes in your drywall.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

gklaw said:


> I enjoyed the challenge of taking things apart and putting things back together. I think my cars are the only things I have not attempted to fix yet. Took my 20 years old laundry washer and repaired 3 time - that thing is only allowed to die when I die
> 
> Next challenge - welding here I come.
> 
> ...


from what ive heard in this thread... i think we'd get along haha

oh and im a welder who likes to tinker with cars / electrical and unfortunately i can also sew aswell....

although i prefer to play with 440v


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

spit.fire said:


> although i prefer to play with 440v


No no, my heart can't can't can't take that 

Want an AO smith 347 motor FF ? Originally stripped from a commercial AC. I thought it is a 110V hehe. Guess I can sell the copper wires


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

ive got to many motors laying around, i stuck a 5hp 3 phase motor on my table saw


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi Christian,

My brother is a electrician and I can ask him to give you a quote if that is the direction that you are going.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks E.,
But I think I will try the ******* way. I can seal the hole with that Great Stuff foam. Planning on doing it today but I will keep your offer in case I change my mind.


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

I ran new circuits for all my tanks
Mine is a 2 storey home
You just have to be inventive when running the wire
I put the boxes inside the stands


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

Captured Moments said:


> Thanks E.,
> But I think I will try the ******* way. I can seal the hole with that Great Stuff foam. Planning on doing it today but I will keep your offer in case I change my mind.


Just curious, how r u doing it


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

Ok, you will have to show us the the new foyer...it will be beautiful I'm sure. So will that be tank #8?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Captured Moments said:


> Thanks E.,
> But I think I will try the ******* way. I can seal the hole with that Great Stuff foam. Planning on doing it today but I will keep your offer in case I change my mind.


O no  Those thing make a big mess. Go to the Depot (HomeDepot), grap a cover plate for a TV cable outlet. Take a hack saw and carefully saw that in half so the hole will fit around the wire and duct tale the pices together. Screw that over drywall cut out and no one will ever know it was there


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

lotus said:


> Ok, you will have to show us the the new foyer...it will be beautiful I'm sure. So will that be tank #8?


It's going to be a 800 Gal. planted tank so that I can have a wide variety of plants. Lol.. no jk.. I wish..well maybe not. Tank #8, not quite. As a base I allways have my 5 tanks and a bunch of small ones (10, 5 gal, experimental stuff, etc..) which I don't count. Sometimes they come and go.



gklaw said:


> O no  Those thing make a big mess. Go to the Depot (HomeDepot), grap a cover plate for a TV cable outlet. Take a hack saw and carefully saw that in half so the hole will fit around the wire and duct tale the pices together. Screw that over drywall cut out and no one will ever know it was there


Let me see I follow you correctly. So take a TV cable outlet plate and make a hole in the middle big enough to fit the plug, pass the wire through, then put that great stuff foam to seal the hole until the foam oozes out? 



Victor said:


> Just curious, how r u doing it


The "*******" way which means making 2 holes through the drywall about the diameter the size of an extension cord plug, feed the cord through the opening and plugging it in on the other side of the wall where the electrical outlet is. Then I will inject that great stuff foam in the hole to seal it until the foam oozes out. I can hide the foam with duct tape afterwards, put a bunch of strips of duct tape over the area.... no?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Captured Moments said:


> Let me see I follow you correctly. So take a TV cable outlet plate and make a hole in the middle big enough to fit the plug, pass the wire through, then put that great stuff foam to seal the hole until the foam oozes out?


O no  The TV plates comes with a circle in the middle about 3/8" diameter which need to be knocked out. Normally that is where the threaded stem got installed. It is just big enough to pass the cable through - won't be big enough to pass the plug through. If you are somewhat handy, I would suggest cutting off the plug end of the power bar, fish the wire through and then put a new plug on. That would be the cleanest, that way you only need to make a hole 3/8" diameter through your wall. Failing the you cut the plate into two and fit it around the wire after.

If you make a trip here, bring your power bar and I can show you how to do it and replace the plug end for you. All you have to do is pay for the plug - just under $10 after tax  It's a two minute job. After that all you need is a screw driver to take the plug apart, use the same screw driver to push a small hole through the wall, push the wire through and screw the three wires back on the plug and complete


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

That's a good idea as I only need to make a small hole just under the diameter of the cord so that it will be a tight fit thus eliminating draft and not needing to use that Great Stuff Foam. Instead of having to cut the existing plug, I am thinking maybe I can approach it from the other end. Dissassemble the power bar, disconnect the wiring on the power bar side, and feed it through the wall, then reconnect... 
Otherwise I do have a spare plug that I can use from an old fluorescent shop light fixture that I bought and that didn't come with the electrical cord. So I had to buy a plug, cable and an inline switch...
Gklaw.. I would be curious to see your place maybe when I am finally going to buy something from you. It seems you have everything immaginable for aquarium.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

If you are looking at cover plates the make split ones that can open to accept a cord/wire and snap together and then screw into the box to cover the connection.

I save the closed cell foam use in packaging electronic devices and other fragile objects.

I use the foam with a hole cut in it then sliced to the outside to allow me to slip it over the wire.

I use a whole saw to make holes in the wall and carve the foam to fit tightly into the hole.

Or if you want you can buy a cheap sponge at the $ store to use.

Or pack some fiberglass into the hole to prevent drafts. 
They also make "draft stoppers" that go behind receptacle cover plates to stop drafts.
To see what plugs are on a circuit get out the portable radio and turn it up loud.
Plug it into a receptacle and turn of the breakers one at a time till the radio goes off.
Once you find it test the other plug in the receptacle as they may be wired as a "split receptacle" (2 circuits on one plug).

You may wish to go through the house once you have located the right breaker to see what other things are on the same circuit.

If you need any help (Verbal) give me a call 604 535 9063

I have an Unlimited Ticket/electrician in a past life before being disabled.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Captured Moments said:


> Gklaw.. I would be curious to see your place maybe when I am finally going to buy something from you. It seems you have everything immaginable for aquarium.


I imagine you are talking about an interior wall so there should be no worry about draft.

Well, I love fixing and making things and excuses to buy new toys (tools) from CL. I also find in the hobby that I always want to customize or need gadget that are too expensive to purchase - at least 10 years ago.


----------

